# New Tron costume



## Ratmonkey (Oct 4, 2010)

I would use the EL wire. It is easy to work with and relativley inexpensive for the effect. If I am not mistaken I think 1 9v battery can illuminate 60' so your power supply would not be cumbersome.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

This may be alittle help but im not sure.
Watch the video on the page.

http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2010/12/el_wire_tron_bag.html


----------



## tranzlusent (Oct 16, 2010)

Yea I think EL wire will be the cheapest. Theres a new tape out that they actually used for the movie, but it costs much more than the wire would, and it would prob be a little harder to customize with that.

I may just use a clear vinyl tarp, cut into strips, spray with some frost on one side and just cover the wires with that. I'm sure I will have to get a lil creative to diffuse the light. 

The helmet though.................might be pricy

Maybe I'll just look for a Jeff Bridges mask lol


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

depending upon where and how you would be using this costume, you could go the "old fashioned" way and use a black light and some sort of black light sensitive strip material to get a great effect. I know it wouldn't be the same, but given the correct conditions (handing out candy to TOT's) it may look pretty cool. And be alot more cost effective.


----------



## tranzlusent (Oct 16, 2010)

theedwin said:


> depending upon where and how you would be using this costume, you could go the "old fashioned" way and use a black light and some sort of black light sensitive strip material to get a great effect. I know it wouldn't be the same, but given the correct conditions (handing out candy to TOT's) it may look pretty cool. And be alot more cost effective.


Yea thought about that. Wouldn't be able to go very far unless I had some hardcore uvs goin. Would probably spend more on lights anyways. 

I figure I'll have to spend atleast 300$ for a really cool suit. Not to mention labor......


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

EL tape is pricey, much more than EL wire. From what I saw, a kit including 5' of tape is $40.
You might be better off getting thick EL wire, running under a translucent, semi reflective material, probably in rows. It might be more cost effective to get a short length kit of EL wire and test it with different fabric/row combinations.


I'm trying to figure out an EL wire costume myself, taking inspiration from the way they used the light tape in Tron.


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

At this point I would like to jump on the bandwagon and provide any help I can in the future, as I too have great interest in a tron:legacy costume, except I would go as sam not evil clue. I'm guessing etsy or the ebay might have some motorcycle helmets, same for thrift stores and personally I would splurge and get the tape, but that's just me, I'm nuts! I also noticed the costume almost looks like there's a body suit beneath and body armour over top so the bmx idea is brilliant btw. What are you planning for the disc? I think the wire would be perfect for one, might be brighter than the rest of the costume too, if you go with the tape/tarp idea.


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone have a website to order the tape from yet?


----------



## jeeper (Sep 20, 2010)

allelectronics.com will have all the electrical bits you need to make one of these costumes. you can also try thatscoolwire.com, they specialize in electroluminescent wire and have some good deals on starter sets


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

For the helmet and disk, you might have some luck using those traditional glow bracelets and necklaces. As for El-wire check this site out
http://www.fiberopticproducts.com/El_wire.htm


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

*Instructables Rocks!*

http://www.instructables.com/tag/?sort=none&limit:type:id=on&q=tron

You can also search EL Wire and see what has been done.


----------



## tranzlusent (Oct 16, 2010)

JustJimAZ said:


> http://www.instructables.com/tag/?sort=none&limit:type:id=on&q=tron
> 
> You can also search EL Wire and see what has been done.


Nice! I was looking for a tutorial on a helmet. Will definately use that one. However, the costumes are lacking a little since they used el wire. 

I was originally planning on using the wire, but may have an easier time using the tape. I know it costs a little more, but the end effect is much better than using the wire. 

I've been searching a site called trpf.com (the replica prop forum) and there's many people who have already accomplished these suits for the premiere of the movie, and many of them looked really good. Some were el wire and others used the tape, and by far the tape looks much better. 

I've done some research on the tape, and it can be cut into almost any shape and attached to other strips to achieve the circle patterns in the movie. I plan on ordering a small amount of the tape to do some experimenting with and will make a decision from there. 

Here is a link to the site where I am getting all my inspiration from. There's some really good close up pictures of the suits here.

http://www.therpf.com/f24/tron-legacy-clus-robe-104105/

And here is a link where I found some pretty cheap tape, atleast to experiment with

http://glowhut.com/el-wire.html

CLU's robe is a tailoring masterpiece and should really not be taken lightly. I may try and find a tailor or costume maker somewhere in vegas to help with this part. 

Thanks for the suggestions, and sorry if this is keeping you awake at night too


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

Breaking apart glow stick may do the same thing on a short term basis... Applying them to the needed areas of your costume. 

I love to be cheap, and have cheap ideas!

But I am sure that Spirit Halloween will have a great TRON costume for your kids this year!


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

The superbowl Black Eyed Peas halftime show seemed to use a TON of EL wire


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Deffinately go with the el wire you can buy it cheap here and they deliver fast.

http://www.xoxide.com/elwire.html


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds cool regardless. Keep us updated for sure.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

the braking of the glow stick wont work it has to be contained as soon as air reaches it it looses its glow it lasts for a short period of time


----------

